# Gen Schwartz selected as the next VCJCS?



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2010)

Military Times is reporting that the AF Chief of Staff will become the Vice Chairman JCS.  Good for "Norty" but not so good for the AF.
He was the first guy since Gen Dugan who actually "got it".  I hope his successor isn't from the Fighter Community and understands the AF Role in OEF.

http://www.militarytimes.com/news/2010/08/military_jcs_schwartz_080910w/


----------



## madness unseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe someone from one of the smaller majcoms will succeed him, like from AFSOC... one could only hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

